# Replace pcb on Potterton Suprima 100



## banchang (13 Mar 2010)

Following up on my thread on gas boiler options & recommendations, a review of the forums looks like it could be expensive !

It appears that an option for me is to replace the pcb with a reconditioned one. Obviosuly no guarantees that this will last me another 10 years (!) but if for low cost it keeps me going for a while I'll be happy, especially in these straitened times. 

I see on ebay that I could get one of these delivered for about Eur60

My question is - any idea what a registered gas installer would charge to install this, if I source it ?


----------



## DGOBS (13 Mar 2010)

Would imagine if he's any way decent you could couple it with your service and pay 20 euro more (if any more at all) would only take 15 mins more on a service call


----------



## banchang (13 Mar 2010)

Thanks DGOBS 

- so estimate for the service plus this Eur20 will be approx ?


----------



## DGOBS (14 Mar 2010)

as I said, assuming he's a decent guy!

Would also be with the understanding that the installer would not
stand over anything that happens because of said pcb board, or 
supply any kind of warranty on the work (as you supplied a reconditioned board)


----------



## banchang (14 Mar 2010)

thanks DGOBS

what should the standard service cost ?


----------



## banchang (15 Mar 2010)

Was going to go ahead & replace with a new pcb (as no registered installer would touch my to-be sourced reconditioned pcb), cost incl service Eur490

Scratch that idea

Turns out the pcb parts box the engineer brought out had the following printed on it

PLEASE NOTE FOR SUPRIMA 100 MODELS WITH A SERIAL NUMBER UP TO AHHV833 0001 YOU WILL ALSO NEED TO REPLACE THE FAN ASSEMBLY (5000860)

Guess what my serial number is. This takes it up to Eur1,000, so I'm in the market for a new boiler !​


----------



## DGOBS (16 Mar 2010)

Bummer, seen the notice on it before, just never come across one!


----------



## browtal (23 Mar 2010)

Just had new condenser boiler to replace Potterton after 10 years and lots of money spent on it for the past few years. Got a grant for the boiler so it was not too expensive. 25 rads in house so large output cost me €700 after grant from SEI Ireland I see a good reduction in my gas bill for the past 3 months since installation. Browtal


----------



## banchang (24 Mar 2010)

Thanks Browtal

- what boiler did you get installed (brand, size)
- who installed it
- am I correct in saying that it cost you Eur1,400 all in to replace your boiler ?

I am currently evaluating quotes to replace my Suprima 100 (100,000 btu), & have a quote for a similar size

Baxi             Eur2,100
Baxi             Eur2,900
Viessmann    Eur2,700, but this includes internals work to facilitate claiming SEI grant of Eur700, so net Eur2,000


----------

